# Age for their first bath



## wombatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

My first little girl (yay!) Murphy came home a few days ago. She's about 8 weeks old - is she too young for her first bath? (Her feet are a little poopy). Are there age suggestions for baths? (I.e. don't bathe a hedgehog under X weeks old, etc)


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i think if she needs a bath give her one. I would wait until a hedgehog is weened off her mother but yours is old enough to be home with you and i think a bath would be ok . if you want you can just give her a foot bath. fill the sink a little with water and aveeno body wash and let her walk around . then if she needs a full bath later on you can give her one with the same aveeno and a little water ( leave some space near the end of the bath tub for her too go to if she gets overwhelmed with her bath.


----------

